

No Alarm Clock? No Problem. I Created Automated Wakeup Calls Using My Calendar. - MediaSquirrel
http://mattmireles.com/no-alarm-clock-no-problem-try-automated-wake-up-calls/

======
minimaxir
...your smartphone has an alarm clock.

~~~
joshu
Not connected to your calendar.

